# Birth in the family last night



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Introducing G16 born 03-April-2007 to proud parents G7 & G8. Mighty cute little fellow.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my! Another cutie!! WELCOME G16!! You are under GREAT feathers and GOOD HANDS!!

Second egg to hatch soon??? 

Gee (no pun) Nab, can't wait til you get to THREE digits! LOL  

So your expanding family is ALL doing well??

We look forward to your wonderful updates!!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

How cute! Congratulations Nabisho.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw! SO CUTE!
Welcome to the world G16!! And congratulations G7 & G8!!
And congrats to you too Nab! Enjoy your new fluffball & take lots of pics!!


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Aaaaawe congratulations!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sure looks like that other egg is pipping.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Daryl! How can you tell?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

oh how beautiful! G16 that is an interesting name for a pg? Will the next one be G17? Just curious. (great picture in the post also.....) mr squeaks is your bird icon wearing a cape? a super bird cape?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congrats Nab and G's! Darling baby and it does look like the other egg is pipping.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> oh how beautiful! G16 that is an interesting name for a pg? Will the next one be G17? Just curious. (great picture in the post also.....) mr squeaks is your bird icon wearing a cape? a super bird cape?



That is, indeed, Mr. Squeaks, wearing his Flight Suit (a.k.a. Cape). I keep that particular Avatar so people can see a Flight Suit... 

BTW, yes, Nab names his babies in G numerical order. Next WILL be G17..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, Terry and Daryl...can you tell because of the "light" spot or that "rough" spot?????

Nosy mind wishes to know...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the hatching of G 16.
....and soon to be G17, ..that egg is definitely a pipping!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> OK, Terry and Daryl...can you tell because of the "light" spot or that "rough" spot?????
> 
> Nosy mind wishes to know...


Yes, the rough spot, where the baby is pipping around the egg, it eventually will crack open into two pieces.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THANK YOU, TREESA!!*

I am not a peeper pippin' person and have never seen a peeper pippin'...before


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, a big welcome to G16. What a cutie-pie.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *THANK YOU, TREESA!!*
> 
> I am not a peeper pippin' person and have never seen a peeper pippin'...before


You might not be a peeper pippin' person, but are we sure you're not a peeper person??? 
OH....by the way....cute baby and the next one is not far behind.....in fact, it's probably already here!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> You might not be a peeper pippin' person, *but are we sure you're not a peeper person??? *
> 
> *Well, I was peeping into Chat  ...then I pipped into the LIGHT and now I'm a pippin' peeper Chatter too!*
> 
> OH....by the way....cute baby and the next one is not far behind.....in fact, it's probably already here!!



Hopefully, Nab will be showin' us G17, his NEWEST pippin' peeper!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It was a two-fer last night*

G7 & G8's second egg hatched out and one of G9 & G10's eggs hatched out too. Say hello to the twins G16 & G17 and the soon to be twin G18. Only one more to go then all four eggs will have been good - no duds yet.

NAB 

Introducing G16 & G17










And don't forget to say welcome to our newest little fellow G18


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, congratulations yet again, Nab! Darling babies. I'm glad they are all hatching and are healthy little ones.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the "two-fors."...and then some.


----------

